

Best of ZSH Tips - gnosis
http://www.rayninfo.co.uk/tips/zshtips.html

======
djcb
Fish-like syntax highlighting for zsh: <https://github.com/nicoulaj/zsh-
syntax-highlighting>

------
BasDirks
Slightly related nostalgia: when I was 12 and we'd go on a holiday I'd print
300 pages of documents like this (unix&shell commands), and memorize them for
fun, and I'd make my mom test me. I felt like a f __*ing wizard!

More on topic: I recently switched to zsh again (and loving it), so this is
pure gold!

------
smogzer
Have a link to this from the desktop.

